# Imports Arrived!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just couldn't wait to put up a few pics  I'll get clearer shots later. Lyra's is the worst, I had to take a video and grab a frame to show her haha...

Lyra in the sorority tank doing very well!









Poor Orion had a rough trip.. but he'll get better! He's still frisky 









He's beautiful:









My big boy Helios!









More to come!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

They are both beautiful! I love your hm! I want one exactly like him!!!


----------



## toledoll (Dec 30, 2010)

They're all gorgeous, especially Helios, who might I add is named very well. That striking gold color is very sun-god like.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LUUUUUUURVE Helios! *steals* :nicefish:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How much was Helious?? Theres a betta *JUST* like him on aquabid and he is going for over $300!!!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's him lol. I worked a quick deal w the breeder but the auction was kept open for some reason... I have to be the high bidder for show only. I don't have to pay the difference in price between what I already paid vs the ending bid on AB and I paid way less than $300


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh haha, You lucky duck!! ;D


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love your little girl!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ok, tomorrow there will be a fishnapping....


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

They are all gorgeous.  I absolutely love the color pattern on Helios! The intense yellow pattern is so pretty.

By the way, my first halfmoon breeder female was a blue, yellow and black marble from a breeder with a room full of years of trophies and ribbons from IBC shows.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Helios and Lyra are amazing!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looove all of them!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking fish!! I actually saw the last male on aquabid!! lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Who did u buy your female and hm from??


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got them from banleangbettas on AB. I love his lines so much! Currently bidding for another plakat to get my line breeding going.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I got them from banleangbettas on AB. I love his lines so much! Currently bidding for another plakat to get my line breeding going.


Yaaa he's got gorgeous fish. I'm a big fan of his too. The female was from him as well though?!? I guess the hms sibling?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Helios is awesome!!!!! I have a hm like in the second pic.........well had because he's not a doubletail and he's a marble lol so he changed......


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Yaaa he's got gorgeous fish. I'm a big fan of his too. The female was from him as well though?!? I guess the hms sibling?


Yep, Lyra the blue fancy dragon was Orion's sibling. If you buy one of banleang's bettas he'll tell you how much the male is and offer a sibling female for a price. If he doesn't, you can ask him for a female. You can also try emailing him for just a female... he makes deals that aren't on AB!

Sadly Orion had too rough of a trip and I couldn't nurse him back to health.. so he's no longer with us..


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg! Im so sorry for your loss, he was really the most beautiful hm I've ever seen ;( RIP


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks.. he was irreplaceable, but I have to find a replacement for my breeding plans. It's going to be hard to live up to him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Yep, Lyra the blue fancy dragon was Orion's sibling. If you buy one of banleang's bettas he'll tell you how much the male is and offer a sibling female for a price. If he doesn't, you can ask him for a female. You can also try emailing him for just a female... he makes deals that aren't on AB!
> 
> Sadly Orion had too rough of a trip and I couldn't nurse him back to health.. so he's no longer with us..


Yeah I emailed him but I think apparently aquabid is having problems with hotmail so I havent been getting responses! ahhh! I want to find some nice females! Im very picky. Thanks for the suggestion  

So sorry about Orion  I hate when I lose a betta, they are my babies!


----------

